

Welcome to Project Soli - Google ATAP Team - awjr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNiZfSsPc0

======
awjr
"Project Soli is developing a new interaction sensor using radar technology.
The sensor can track sub-millimeter motions at high speed and accuracy. It
fits onto a chip, can be produced at scale and built into small devices and
everyday objects."

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9625786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9625786)

